# Airs bodies



## badbutch (Nov 22, 2006)

Does anyone remember the airs bodies for the rc10T back in the mid 90's. Are they still around? I really liked them because of the air tunnel that cooled the motor and it did work.

Butch


----------



## Erich Reichert (Mar 2, 2007)

I haven't seen one ofthose in ages! I believe it was made by S&K. I'd say you could make your own out of a sheet of lexan and a truck body. Use the roof of the body and bend the sheet to make sides and a deck. I really don't think you're going to find any of those anytime soon but maybe ebay.


----------



## volboy5887 (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah S&K made oval ones to that were pretty cool


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Your right S & K. I've still got my Rc10 body painted that I tried to use at the nationals in Savahanna,Ga. I had a Wide body Nascar for a gas car I had.Yes that was a great idea but I haven't seen any of those bodies in years except mine.


----------



## badbutch (Nov 22, 2006)

I would love to see them make bodies again. Did they go out of business?


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

*Roar*

As I remember Roar would'nt approve the truck bodies becouse they were so narrow, we still have one or two painted and used.


----------



## kbeller (May 5, 2004)

Yes the went out of business they were here in iowa. I don't even know where the molds went.


----------



## badbutch (Nov 22, 2006)

Someone should jump on this and creat bodies like those I know they would sell. They really kept the motors cooler.


----------

